# APTuning Now a Distributor for BORO Wheels!!! Tons of Selection - 3piece Forged - Endless Possibilities



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

***PLEASE Forward any BORO inquires to [email protected] - due to the shear number of different options it is not feasible to quote prices, offsets, etc over the phone*



*BORO Wheels was founded via a collaboration of an engineer and a wheel designer with decades of experience in the aftermarket industry. BORO Wheels prides itself on using only the highest quality, US produced components. 


Unlike some competitors (even some other so called "high-end" brands) all BORO Wheels go through full engineering and strength testing before ever being put into production. A special program is used to evaluate and further enhance designs by studying the structural integrity of the wheel assembly. This also makes it possible to produce simulated impact and stress testing thru this process. After this design process is completed and all designs are finalized and submitted to a third party testing facility. In this facility they conduct impact tests that duplicate real world situations and the all wheels are tested against SAE STANDARDS. The final product is wheel assembly that exceeds oem specifications.


First available will be the Standard Movement series of BORO Wheels. All technical and engineering aspects aside what really sets these wheels apart from the rest of the market cosmetically is the the sheer endless possibilities of wheel styles. Virtually every wheel model they make is available in a single or 3 piece configuration. For example just using the typical colors of silver, black, and gold for the centers and lips returns over 10,000 possible combinations. 

One of the really cool features of the 3 piece wheels is that there is no visible hardware. This makes for a different look and appeal to the wheel and easier cleaning. Wheels are available from 18"-24" diameter and 8.5"-12" widths. There are also many custom options available such as custom colors for centers, lips, and barrels, titanium hardware for 3 piece wheels, and spoke/flange pocketing for decreased weight.


These wheels are custom made in the United States therefore carry a lead time of roughly 4-6weeks. So if cookie cutter wheels are not your style and you are looking for a wheel that will most likely not be had by any other car at a show, BORO Wheels from APTuning are what you need!

Below are just a few of the possible wheel combinations, however with the customization available, the only true limit is your imagination!!

Create your custom wheels starting at $5500/set!!*















*
BORO Mesh Standard













BORO 4.2 Standard












BORO 5.0 Standard












BORO 5.2 Standard












BORO 7.2 Standard












BORO 10.0 Standard












BORO10.2 Standard








*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Here are some renderings on vehicles:*

*MK6 R with 5.0 - Pink Center * (customer just ordered these, yes in pink just like the picture)










*
MK6 R with Mesh - Gold Center











MK6 R with 10.2 - Gold center











R8 with 5.2 - Color matched Center











GTR with 5.0 - Black Center











458 with 4.2 - Gold Center











911 with Mesh - Bronze Center











Gallardo with 5.2 - Full Custom setup







*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*If you got these for someone for Christmas you would be the greatest gift giver ever!!! * :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*White R = Mesh in gold w/polished lip

Black R = 10.0 in all black*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Jaguar *(I believe and XJ75?) *with 5.0 - Light Silver Center*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sale price still in effect until the end of the year!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Optional Billet Center Caps*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*911 with 10.2 - Black Center*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Got a couple sets on order, will make sure to get pics once they arrive.*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Should have more renderings in the next couple days*


----------



## Ruderegime (Dec 25, 2010)

What's the Boro standard mesh weight?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Ruderegime said:


> What's the Boro standard mesh weight?


What diameter? width? etc.


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

whats the price for the BORO FIVE.0S for my 2009 vw mk5 gti in 18 5x112


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

valverde said:


> whats the price for the BORO FIVE.0S for my 2009 vw mk5 gti in 18 5x112


They start at $1350/wheel


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> They start at $1350/wheel



the price is $ 1350 per wheel ? is that right........


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

valverde said:


> the price is $ 1350 per wheel ? is that right........


Yes, it is a high end 3pc custom made wheel.


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, it is a high end 3pc custom made wheel.



i dont know how can be a 3 piece wheel if this 5.0s don´t show any bolts on it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

valverde said:


> i dont know how can be a 3 piece wheel if this 5.0s don´t show any bolts on it


Exactly, one of the unique features of the BORO wheels 

I don't think any other wheel is like this

You can see from the side images they are multi piece


----------

